

Monitoring Large Data Systems: Getting More Signal From Your Noise - MrAlmostWrong
http://weblog.mediatemple.net/2011/04/07/getting-more-signal-from-your-noise/

======
skilesare
We've got a tool for it at <http://www.aqumin.com> . When you add a third
dimension, and the ability to move around a dataset in real time, a different
part of your brain kicks in. It is a part that you use all the time to
navigate the world so it is really good at noticing things(signal) out of the
ordinary(noise).

Here is a video we put together for nVidia's ECS last year:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGrXPTShuqM>

We do mostly financial data, but it is great for looking at tons of social
media signals and looking at data center performance.

